# Virginia Governor Pushes Gun Bans, Mum on Confiscation After Dem Victories



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Virginia governor Ralph Northam (D.) announced after his party's sweeping victory in Tuesday's state elections that he would push new gun bans and other gun control measures, but did not answer questions about a possible confiscation effort.

Northam told reporters on Thursday that he would push gun control when the new Democrat-controlled legislature convenes. He highlighted universal background checks, banning the sales of "assault weapons" and "high-capacity" magazines, red flag laws, and bringing back a one-gun-a-month purchase limit,

ARticle here: https://freebeacon.com/politics/vir...bans-mum-on-confiscation-after-dem-victories/


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Yep, Northern Va., is inundated en-masse with so many newly settled immigrants it's mind boggling? Millions, I suspect, allowed in the country by the Obama administration and they are returning the favor. Evidently, there was no visa quota for N. Virginia.

Evidently they are voting democrat en-masse. VA will be the next mini California. You get what you vote for and if you came to this country looking for freedom and minimal government interference you will be in for a surprise. Democrats=Tyranny and oppression


----------

